# capacitor de polyester o electrolitico no polarizado?



## Ramon-DC (Mar 11, 2010)

Tengo una duda, estaba  hoy terminando un pre (el diseñado por tupulev) al final me di cuenta que los electroliticos no polarizado de 1uF no los tienen y pense reemplazarlos por 2.2uf no polarizados, ¿Esto afecta en algo al circuito? 

O realmente los capacitores eran de polyester de 1uf?

saludos 

espero su pronta respuesta


----------



## alexus (Mar 11, 2010)

se me hace que de tantalio o polyester, estamos hablando de audio.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Su usás los de electrolito NP no creo que encuentres problemas. Aunque se sabe que para mayor calidad en la audioseñal es recomendable de polyester o polipropileno.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ramon-DC (Mar 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias, por su pronta respuesta, espero que todo salga bien, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/


----------

